# Importing photos



## houston1852 (May 21, 2012)

I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. I import my photos using the usb cord. I'm pretty sure that I used to import the pics and be done. Take more photos over time, plug it in and it would just import the new ones. Now when I plug it in if there are still older photos on the disc it will import them (again) along with the new ones. Is there a way to get it to import just the new photos on the card or do you have to delete the old ones to keep it from importing them again?
Thank you for any help.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2012)

Imho, importing them directly from the camera is not the best way (a understatement). Get a card reader, most modern computers have one built in.

As to importing images over and over, if you have deleted them, or moved them to a different folder or location, that would possibly cause this to happen.

After you have imported your photos and backed them up, format your card in the camera before taking more images. 

Software like Adobe Lightroom will recognize that you have imported them already, and skip them. Thats assuming that you did not delete someof them from the computer.


----------

